# Sang on the mic on Tinychat yesterday



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Spur of the moment thing. I just put on one of my favourite christian songs so that people could hear it on tinychat and then I turned it down and just sang. I did it in front of like...5 people i think. 
It sounds crazeh I know! but I found it's a way to get over my fear of broadcasting my voice over the mic and wow it felt great! :boogie
Hopefully one day, I will get up the courage to communicate more through the mic on there. But for now, all I can do is laugh, sing and say the odd hi... but I am getting over my mic fear slowly.


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Good for you, georgina. Nicely done.


----------



## soaringfalcon11 (Jun 7, 2009)

yay!!!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats Georgina!


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Awesome!! =D That's great to hear! Wish I was there to see it, but I just been WAY too busy this week....=/


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Too bad I missed it! That's awesome Georgina - well done!


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Sweet


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Yay gg puff!!


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

:boogiebrilliant gina only gutted that i didnt hear it you must do it again when foxy is is in tiny:wink


----------

